

WordPress Plugin Development, What Not to Do - fossguy
http://wpvibe.com/plugin-development-what-not-to-do-243/

======
aaronbrethorst
Quick summary: Wordpress core developer says 'don't be an asshole when you
make plugins.'

Why is this news?

